# Rapido & CBE wiring diagram



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if a wiring diagram is available for the Rapido part of the motorhome?

Will the Dealers let me have a copy?

There are a lot of spare fuses in the CBE box and I would like to make us of one for the feed to my satellite system.

Richard


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I posted a set of Rapido ( CBE & Schreiber ) schematics some time ago so they should be in the Downloadable section. Those together with my Rapido handbook have given me most advice on CBE wiring.

Harry


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Harry,

I've had a look through the 'download' section and can only find schematics for older Rapidos.

Can you give me a lead please?

Richard


----------

